# Cernunnos the horned God



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
Next video is a tribute to my friend Stefan known as "The Core" and to the celtic culture.
The slingshot is very nice and ergo. It's a glove.
It's made out from g10 and gum. The attachment clips are awesome and they work very well. The shooter can choose between two kind of aiming groove on the clip.
Thank you Stefan!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not saying anything about Your shooting :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: 

What matches You are using ?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> I'm not saying anything about Your shooting :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> What matches You are using ?


UCO strike anywhere matches


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Awesome looking frame and great shooting!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Great shooting Master Marco


----------

